# Day geckos & dart frogs



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone mix the two? If I could find them I'd like to add a pair of klemmeri to my tank (29g w/ 2 tincs). But I'm not quite sure if they are compatible (in terms of their requirements). Does any one here have any input?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Mixing of different species/animals is usually frowned upon in the community of PDF keeping, unless you have a HUGE tank. Your 29g won't do the trick. _Phelsuma_ have totally different requirements than darts, which include food, food size, and heating to name a few. Not to mention these two animals occur in different parts of the world, which is another reason why I wouldn't mix them.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i would agree with tyler. i have seen people mix with some types of day gecko but they were in very large vivs


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

I know it has been done but pretty much assumed that would be the case with my set up (that I'd need a much bigger one). Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

it has been done, but my friend also keeps his colony of leucs with his phelsuma in a 125 gallon.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Wait until you've mastered the care of each before you combine them. So, basically, it'll take a few years before you're ready. But, yes, it can be done.


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

*Darts/Geckos*

Drew
I have kept many different species of day geckos and Darts together as long as you are sticking to a small gecko and a larger sized dart such as a tinc you should be fine. Keep in mind that you do not want to over crowd the eco system so the larger the tank the better. 
I have also just turned several species of day gecko loose in the frog room and let them clean up the extra fruit flies. It truely amazing how well they adapt, they will bask under the lights and lay eggs in potted plants on leaves or moss. This situation does not work for everyone but when you have a full room dedicated to just reptiles it works ok...at least for me.. Hope the info helps and when you produce a few extra Klemmeri send them my way..LOL


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> Anyone mix the two? If I could find them I'd like to add a pair of klemmeri to my tank (29g w/ 2 tincs). But I'm not quite sure if they are compatible (in terms of their requirements). Does any one here have any input?


I raise both day geck's and darts (and yes, have klemmeri available) and the combination CAN work. Some points to consider:
1) Tall tanks are better for temperature differences--the geckoes orient toward the warmer top and the darts down low. Unsure whether your 29g is big enough to accomplish this.
2) Food-- both animals will eat fruitflies.
3)Aggression--doubtful between them as long as small geckoes are selected.
4)Heat-- geckoes prefer upper 70s to as high as 90; darts obviously cannot survive these conditions. Again, a tall tank which can stratify these temperature gradients would be a requirement. Design the tank to have perches high up under the lights which the geckoes will bask under.
5) Humidity--probably (IMO) the biggest concern. Geckoes don't like "wet feet" and many dart tanks approach 100% humidity. Using vents and fans to solve this problem...similar issues for those trying to grow orchids or tillandsia.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Probably better off to go with the gold dust day gecko, as they are smaller, less aggressive, and can handle a more humid environment than the Klemmeri, or Grandis day geckos. 
I used to have a couple tanks full of them about ten years ago when they were more easily acquired. Speaking of which: Does anyone know of anybody that has had success breeding these,(gold dust) and if they are available?(sorry to hijack the thread but I really loved those little buggers!)


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Laticauda's are the most available day geckos, you shouldn't have any issues finding a couple.


----------

